# Free Feeding vs. Not Free Feeding



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

We always free fed ours. Though Roxy would eat all her food in about fifteen minutes. Beau would eat most of it and come back an hour or so later and finish. I know some say free feeding leads to picky eaters and I have seen that but free feeding worked for us. Neither of my guys became picky.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

We intended to do free-feeding for Begley, but he seemed to be a picky eater right from the start, and we found that he seemed to not be eating enough with free-feeding. So we switched to a two meals/day schedule for him, which seems to work much better for us. Even now, sometimes he'll leave kibbles in the dish. Personally, I think this is another issue where there's no "right" way of doing things. Whatever works best for your dog is the "right" way.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau always scarfs down every crumb in seconds, licks the bowl, then goes looking for more. He's kind of a couch potato, and it's hard enough keeping him from getting too fat on his diet of 1/3 oz scoops of Canidae kibble fed twice daily, AM and PM. If we free fed, I'm afraid he'd eat till he popped!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Personally I don't free feed. Many of the dogs that I have seen that did free feed have weight issues. With multiple dogs I have a feeling there might be some guarding going on so its best to avoid the issue completely. I'm pretty sure Racer would eat until he popped lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Seems we've got everything from picky eaters to chow hounds on the Forum. Just one more area where it comes down to the individual dog.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

LEUllman said:


> Beau always scarfs down every crumb in seconds, licks the bowl, then goes looking for more. He's kind of a couch potato, and it's hard enough keeping him from getting too fat on his diet of 1/3 oz scoops of Canidae kibble fed twice daily, AM and PM. If we free fed, I'm afraid he'd eat till he popped!


So he gets 2 meals, each one 3 ounces?


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Carley came from a family with 5 adult spoos in the house and all were free fed. Carley was not a picky eater or over weight. I got her at age 7 and started the 2 meals a day feeding. She has done fine with both.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

liljaker said:


> So he gets 2 meals, each one 3 ounces?


He wishes! He gets two meals, each 1/3 of an ounce.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

LEUllman said:


> He wishes! He gets two meals, each 1/3 of an ounce.


Are you sure? So he gets only 2/3 of an ounce of food each day? Maybe you mean of a cup?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly is 'kinda' free fed.......I feed her raw in the A.M., usually a chicken leg or dehydrated raw of which I give her 1/4 cup then I put 1/4 cup of dry kibble in her bowl to 'graze' on all day.....she eats the raw immediately, but the kibble she usually has a bit left in the bowl til the next morning so I really don't worry that she'll get fat! :hungry:


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

liljaker said:


> Are you sure? So he gets only 2/3 of an ounce of food each day? Maybe you mean of a cup?


D'oh! :doh: You are right, of course. 2/3 _Cup_ total each day.


----------



## WhosMyFluffyPuppy (Jan 12, 2013)

We like the idea of when we eat breakfast and dinner, the dog gets breakfast and dinner. And since he's got his own timed meal, he leaves us alone at the dining table while we eat at the same time.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

I use kibble. If I had just Ryker, I would free feed since he's such a fussy eater.
But he shares the house with three other dogs - two of which are little piggies. They'd weigh a lot more if I free fed them. Plus I like knowing who eats what, how much, and when. Especially with a puppy (for potty training) or in a multiple dog household. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy has been free fed at times - but not when Poppy-the-gannet is around! And since I shifted them to home cooked/raw they both empty their bowls and lick them clean, and would do so if I put twice as much in...


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I used to free feed them. But they just wouldn't eat much So I started feeding twice a day and they still would be picky.
So now that they are older (18 months old) and since they are big dogs I started feeding once a day in the evening after they played hard and are very hungry!  it works perfect now!
I also don't feed just kibble, I mix dog canned food, yogurt and unseasoned canned pumpkin.

That's my secret recipe that finally worked (see the clean bowls?   yay! )

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Lou said:


> since they are big dogs I started feeding once a day in the evening *after they played hard and are very hungry!*  it works perfect now!


*Lou*, It's good your spoos are hungry for their dinner meal. Just a reminder to be mindful of preventing bloat. (I know you must be!) 

http://www.poodleforum.com/29-poodle-health/11388-gastric-dilatation-volvulus-bloat.html#post143668
Cause:
Nobody knows what exactly causes GDV. Some studies say raised food dishes prevent bloat or torsion, others say they cause bloat. Some studies claim food with citric acid should not fed at all. Others claim it can be fed but should not be soaked before feeding. Still, some claim it is perfectly safe to feed. *It is thought that vigorous exercise right before or after eating/drinking can contribute to bloat, as can eating too rapidly. This is why* *it is generally recommended that you do not exercise your dog vigorously 2 hours before or after eating.* Grain free kibble, canned food, homecooked food or a raw diet are often recommended and may reduce the chance of bloat. However; raw fed dogs DO bloat/twist as do dogs on grain free kibble, homecooked diet, etc. In fact, some dogs experience volvulus (twisting) on an empty stomach. Clearly, diet is not the only factor that contributes to bloat/torsion.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

liljaker said:


> ... how many free feed your dogs and how many do not?


Chagall always eats for _FREE!_ (Sorry, I couldn't resist!) :laugh: He's fed two regular meals daily (morning and evening), supplemented with the_ I-just-can't-help-myself _(healthy) treats. And I can depend on his, uh, "going" very much on schedule. 

I have a question for those who free feed, hope that's okay! This is a wee bit indelicate, but I was wondering how/if it effects a dog's toileting schedule? Say you're at work all day and your dog free feeds, is there no issue with him or her needing to "go" at various times depending on how much / what they've eaten on any particular day?


----------



## marbury (May 1, 2013)

I am not a fan of free-feeding. We see far too many dogs at our clinic that are morbidly obese because the owners just fill up their bowl every night without a care. When done correctly in a single-dog household I imagine it can be useful (obviously, since many of you guys here have no issues with it) but it's impossible to actually monitor food intake for individual dogs in a multiple-dog household when they share communal bowls. There is something to be said for free-feeding for small dogs prone to sugar management issues.

The reasons I choose to feed at set times are practical. First, if you free feed it is much more difficult to potty train a new pup. Set meal times make set poop times, and when there's a litter on the ground I'd much rather clean up poop three times a day than twenty-three. I also work, as many folks do, and I like the comfort of being relatively certain that my dogs are going to need to poop before I leave for work and again after I come home, not wonder all day if I'll be coming home to a mess or if somebody will the sitting cross-pawed in the corner uncomfortably holding it for hours.
Second, I have six dogs, half of whom are insane chow-hounds that will eat any somewhat-edible substance if given the opportunity. The other half are picky eaters and would very willingly walk away from their bowls and let the vultures descend. So I'd end up with three morbidly obese dogs and three skeletons, and that just doesn't jive with me.
Third, I need to know exactly how much all my dogs are eating. We work and we show, and I fine-tune diet and exercise every day to keep everyone in prime shape. If I free-fed I'd never have any idea how much or what type of food everyone was getting. I keep three formulas on hand at all times; low protein (for the older or easy-keeper dogs), regular, and high protein (sport, dogs on campaign or working). Every dog has a custom combo that changes as necessary. Free-feeding makes keeping track of that impossible.
Fourth, I worry about resource guarding developing in my household. I have GSDs, and although I haven't had any issues when I'm not at the house I would just worry that I could come home to a bloody mess or a dead dog. Just because I haven't had a fight doesn't mean I won't, and adding food to potentially guard is just asking for trouble. When we eat dinner here everybody sits in and waits for their bowls to go down, then all eat calmly next to each other in a line. I like it that way and everybody is polite. Aside from the potential poachers that linger hopefully while the slow-eaters finish it's a harmonious affair.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Chagall's mom said:


> Chagall always eats for _FREE!_ (Sorry, I couldn't resist!) :laugh: He's fed two regular meals daily (morning and evening), supplemented with the_ I-just-can't-help-myself _(healthy) treats. And I can depend on his, uh, "going" very much on schedule.
> 
> I have a question for those who free feed, hope that's okay! This is a wee bit indelicate, but I was wondering how/if it effects a dog's toileting schedule? Say you're at work all day and your dog free feeds, is there no issue with him or her needing to "go" at various times depending on how much / what they've eaten on any particular day?


That is my concern, too, about relieving himself since he is home all day during the week. His breeder said he was always free fed, as are all of her dogs, and none were ever overweight or underweight, and only ate if they were hungry. Well, Sunny has been with me 2 years now and I don't free feed; however, he GULPS his food down whenever I put it down -- and she seems to think it is because he is hungry. I watch his food and she says I am not feeding him enough either, which is why he gulps. Oh boy! So, I am upping the kibble a bit, but I think this would be hard to go back to free feeding.......it took a bit to find a food he would tolerate and eat, but now he really does eat too fast. Was just curious. I never free fed, but do alternate with raw, too, so it was easier 2X day.

And, for the record, I totally trust his breeder's opinions and knowledge -- I just think living with other dogs versus being a solo guy here is different, too, so maybe that's part of it. I don't know.

I am appreciating all the input. Obviously, every dog and situation is different.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks dear! But I don't feed right after exercise , I feed at about the same time everyday , they play a lot in the afternoon but I feed in the evenings
(I meant I feed After they have played during the day and burned calories so then at night they know they need the nutrition, but not right after)

About the raised bowl I don't know I will read the article 

And they are delicate when they eat, they don't eat fast 

EDIT: I've always thought bloat is scary  but it's so confusing to know what is helpful and what's dangerous. Im confused about the raised bowl! It's not raised high, the picture shows.,.
I hate worrying, I'm always a worry wart :-( I welcome any advice 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

As young puppies my 2 toys were fed three times daily. As older puppies was 2 times daily. Now they are just free-fed. Neither are overweight. They will be 1 year old on dec 31st. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

At one point Bella was fed dehydrated raw 2x a day and also free fed grain feee kibble but she had awful gas and tummy issues. At the advise of a dog nutritionist I completely stopped the kibble and she is doing great! Some simply cant handle the different digestion rates of raw vs kibble. Oh and another plus her well needs are scheduled...


----------



## gails1116 (Nov 18, 2013)

I have 2 very picky eaters.one is 7 years one is 5 months.Tried adding canned,Stella & chewy etc.So frustrating.Going to try Dr.Harveys. Anyone ever try this dehydrated just add protein?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Free feeding for Charlie and Edison. Charlie used to be picky but after Edison is around, he is getting better. He was 10-11 lbs before Edison and now he is 15-16 lbs. 

Kibble + Stella Chewy topped with treat for Charlie. Kibble only for Edison. I find that Edison will eat from Charlie's bowl and vice versa. So I crate them separately during feeding time. I usually have them both crated about half-hour after feeding to avoid throwing up. Charlie is notorious for jumping up and down after eating, this usually cause him to throw up. Why he jump up and down after eating? Because I treat him for clean bowl. Afterwards he will napping. Lazy bone!


----------



## stealthq (Aug 4, 2011)

I've got mine on Orijen 6-fish. I have to feed Kohl in his crate (so no free feeding here) because I have cats. The greedy little snots will steal Kohl's food out from under his nose.

It's the one thing that has caused him to go for the cats like he means business, so I take no chances. Otherwise they get along famously. And, of course, I can put my hand in his bowl whenever I like with zero reaction. But then, I don't _ever_ take food from him, I just used to hand the food to him occasionally.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I do something between rationed and free feeding. They get roughly three cups each per day spread between two meals. (More or less, depending on activity level and treat intake.) I don't pick the food up between meals. Sometimes they eat it all in one go. Sometimes they just snack on it. 

A few of my dog owning friends give me grief about my undisciplined approach. Eh, it works for my guys. They need about the same amount of food. They eat at about the same rate. They aren't into resource guarding, so they don't overeat simply to ensure the other dog can't get the leftovers. They maintain a decent weight. I've got better things to do with my time than to obsess over doggie mealtimes. I'd probably have to do things differently if I had a scrappy or greedy dogs, bit I don't.


----------



## Milo :) (Mar 10, 2013)

I am too much of a control freak for free feeding lol. I want to know how much you have eaten, when you have to poo and when you have to pee. My life runs on a schedule and my dog needs to be on a schedule as well. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the great posts. Again, it comes down to lifestyle, your own dog, and what works for you. There is really no one way. I do think when Sunny was in Canada with his breeder where he lived until he was over 3, it was a different lifestyle than I have, so one size does not fit all.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

We couldn't free-feed Jazz, even if we wanted to. We have an old Lab, too. He's been fed a measured amount twice a day, had plenty of regular exercise, and has always maintained a consistent, healthy weight. My sister has had three Labs over the past 30+ years. They were free-fed and fat, fat, fat. If we had free-fed Luke, he'd have been the same, a stuffed sausage. He'll eat anything you put in front of him. I don't recall him ever walking away from food. 

Incidentally, we used a raised bowl for him for most of his life, because it was supposed to help prevent bloat. Now we put the bowls on the floor...because it's supposed to help prevent bloat. We never limited his exercise before or after eating, and I confess to letting Jazz run free in the meadow after she eats in the morning. (We have pretty much stopped playing enthusiastic fetch right after meals.) It doesn't seem the evidence is convincing, and I'm not willing to organize my life entirely around when the dogs eat and exercise. Dog knows I'll hate myself if she bloats, though.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

With my guys exercise is more of a pee and poop trigger than mealtimes. About 15 to 20 minutes into a walk they gotta go. I can leave them outside in the yard for two hours after a meal, and they'll just bask in the sun. Play fetch with them, and after 20 minutes they take a break to duck behind a bush. It's kind of handy. If I have to go to work early, I can just walk them early and know they'll be set.


----------



## SnickersPomapoo (Nov 21, 2013)

I do both I suppose. He has his soft food twice a day. Once in morning and once at night. Then throughout the day, he has his hard food in his bowl and he will eat it when he wants. When we got him he was underweight so he is now gaining weight. So right now it's a good thing to free feed him at times. Later on I will not do it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

JudyD said:


> We couldn't free-feed Jazz, even if we wanted to. We have an old Lab, too. He's been fed a measured amount twice a day, had plenty of regular exercise, and has always maintained a consistent, healthy weight. *My sister has had three Labs over the past 30+ years. They were free-fed and fat, fat, fat.* If we had free-fed Luke, he'd have been the same, a stuffed sausage. He'll eat anything you put in front of him. I don't recall him ever walking away from food.
> 
> Incidentally, we used a raised bowl for him for most of his life, because it was supposed to help prevent bloat. Now we put the bowls on the floor...because it's supposed to help prevent bloat. We never limited his exercise before or after eating, and I confess to letting Jazz run free in the meadow after she eats in the morning. (We have pretty much stopped playing enthusiastic fetch right after meals.) It doesn't seem the evidence is convincing, and I'm not willing to organize my life entirely around when the dogs eat and exercise. Dog knows I'll hate myself if she bloats, though.


I don't want to sound Poodle snobish but I've found this a fairly common issue with some other breeds. I could leave the whole food bag out for both of my Spoos and they'd eat till no longer hungry. Most dogs, I think, would eat till they'd explode. Usually I'd fill their bowls with the proper amount and they would munch at their leisure. If we were on vacation with our Spoo and there were other dogs there we would feed the usual amount and they'd eat it all cuz if they didn't the Labs and Goldens would scarf it all.

Rick


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

PoodleRick said:


> I don't want to sound Poodle snobish but I've found this a fairly common issue with some other breeds. I could leave the whole food bag out for both of my Spoos and they'd eat till no longer hungry. Most dogs, I think, would eat till they'd explode. Usually I'd fill their bowls with the proper amount and they would munch at their leisure. If we were on vacation with our Spoo and there were other dogs there we would feed the usual amount and they'd eat it all cuz if they didn't the Labs and Goldens would scarf it all.
> 
> Rick


I have found this to be the case with my little Poodles. I only had one other dog where we could leave food out all day and that was our last GSD, Ajax. He just picked and he was VERY lean. Any of my other dogs would eat until they burst. But I have other reasons that I prefer to feed on a schedule and remove the food after a little while if they don't finish. I like to be the one they worship. lol. They see that I'm the one who provides them with that very essential thing....food. Plus, I can guess better when they'll have to poop. I also think it prevents pickiness. "Use it or lose it."


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> I have found this to be the case with my little Poodles. I only had one other dog where we could leave food out all day and that was our last GSD, Ajax. He just picked and he was VERY lean. Any of my other dogs would eat until they burst. But I have other reasons that I prefer to feed on a schedule and remove the food after a little while if they don't finish.* I like to be the one they worship. lol. They see that I'm the one who provides them with that very essential thing....food. Plus, I can guess better when they'll have to poop. I also think it prevents pickiness. "Use it or lose it."*


Good points

Rick


----------



## fnelsen (Mar 3, 2014)

*Great thread*

Thanks everyone for all the posts. I have been free feeding my dogs for many years and my new puppy and his older sister have been free feeding since I rescued the older one 4 years ago. With the little one (3 1/2 months) he will not eat a whole meal and likes to pick throughout the day. I remove the food that is not eaten around 7pm and this has been working with neither of my kids pigging out or dominating the food bowls. I do a have a slight issue with the puppy wanting to eat my adult dogs food instead of his. The amazing thing is all I have to do is tell him no and he goes back to his food. Eventually they will both be on the same food and there won't be an issue. I should mention that I work from home so I am always with them.

I am confused as to whether feeding only dry kibble is a good thing or not. I only feed a high end food (right now it's Blue Buffalo) and I supplement. I had tried raw feeding a few years ago because of one of spoos (now gone) and his ear issues. I did discover that good food without corn meal helped tremendously in their issue with ear problems.


----------



## Vanilla-Yazoo (Jun 2, 2013)

I sort of free feed, Billy is 13 weeks old on monday, and dosnt eat masses of food. Morning, late lunch and night I always offer his bowl of dry to him, it is in his downstairs crate in the day time but the door is closed as it will be stolen in seconds with the springers and greedy cats about, but if he goes over we open it for him, so he can rest, or get toys/food/chews ect.
every morning he has a dried tripe stick and I put some wainwrights wet food into his ball toy with some apple cider vinegar for his tear staining *like a kong, but a ball you can fill each side and is easier for him to use atm*
he has lilys kitchen puppy kibble and acana small breed puppy kibble atm (swapping to acana) and all his training treats are kibble so I know he is getting that much at least  x


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

LEUllman said:


> D'oh! :doh: You are right, of course. 2/3 _Cup_ total each day.


Wheeeew! I was wondering just how tiny your dog must be if he was getting only 2/3 of an ounce of food!


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

Max is a picky eater and seems to watch his weight very well. I put down 2/3 a cup of Fromm's Grain Free at breakfast and dinner. The breakfast portion is usually gone by dinner. I don't take up the food after a period of time.

Usually when I put food down Max has very little interest. My trainer feels that he should be offered food for 30 minutes morning and night and I guess he would get it but, I hate to force him to be a glutton when he is now a nibbler.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

We feed Acana kibble 1/2 cup in the morning and 1/2 cup at night for each dog. Indie gets obese very easily but since we started this routine it works perfectly. They eat at secret times and I don't know if one gets more than the other, but they are all healthy looking and not fat. Dry food is not something they scarf up, but it does get eaten. 
Of course, they get mucho treats, too, and this routine allows for that.


----------



## GeriDe (Mar 2, 2014)

I provide food and water in early morning and afternoon for about 15 minutes - I feed and water mine early in the morning then take him out for about 20 minutes - come home and lunch and feed and water him again - then take him out for about 15 minutes - then it's free-food and water until 8pm in the evenings - about 3 hours. He seems to be content. He's growing like a weed. 

I decided to do it this way because I work during the day and he's in his kennel - thought it would also help limit any kennel accidents. Sometimes I put his food down and he gobbles it, other times he just walks away but I know he'll eat when he's hungry and he's getting plenty of food.


----------

